# Daenyathos, Soul Drinkers



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Catechisms_Martial

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Daenyathos.html

The Soul Drinkers are getting their own novella. The upcoming _Daeyanthos_ by Ben Counter will apparantely detail the Catechisms Martial that all Soul Drinkers follow and give us more insight into their chapter. Plus hopefully some images of Sarpedon and Tellos.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

christ its been yonks since i read about the soul drinkers!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Damn you Lord of the Night, twas hoping no one would find out about this so then I may have been able to get a copy! Haha, it shall hopefully be good, though I thought it would more focus on his background. Perhaps some Heresy-Era Action? Though, then again, I don't think Daenyathos was that old.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ive never sought to read the Soul Drinkers Omnibus. Partly due to Counters poor - yet well descripted - account of the Grey Knights, the dullen and poorly made cover and the forbidden atrocity that is *hushes voice*... Battle for the Abyss.

Would you reccomend it?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive never read it either but im planning to. Though I do know about the Soul Drinkers and they seem very cool, a chapter that still remembers how the Imperium should be. They hate Chaos and the Imperium equally, and fight only for the Emperor. If the other Space Marines were truly loyal to the Emperor and Primarchs they'd join the Soul Drinkers and destroy the Ecclesiarchy.

Ive got a reminder set, ill be pre-ordering a copy immediately after it becomes available.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Soul Drinkers series is something Bean Counter hasn't made a complete shite of. It's actually quite good. The initial story of how they became what they are is well done, and his description of their struggle to survive is quite compelling.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The small blurb on the page has now been updatted, with the following- 

_Held prisoner by the Imperial Fists and on the brink of being condemned by their fellow Astartes, the once proud Soul Drinkers are a pale shadow of what they once were. Daenyathos is the story of how, over millennia, the seeds of their damnation were sown and how a single corrupt librarian became a canker at the very heart of a Space Marine chapter._

May I say, this sounds very, _very_ cool.

Edit: Some pictures have also been posted, a bit cartoony in my opinion but nonetheless interesting.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sarpedon may have been warp touched but he isn't corrupt. I hope that the Soul Drinkers are exonerated. They do not deserve the treatment they are being given.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alert to all. _Daenyathos_ is now available from Black Library. And its limited so order your copies as fast as you can.

Edit: The description has also confirmed that Daenyathos is a prequel novel to the entire Soul Drinkers series, set in M36 when Daenyathos wrote the Catechisms Martial.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Already got it :grin:


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

My pre-order was also acknowledged, let's hope they ship it soon 

Only 576 copies left people....


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone noticed the Raven Guard in the illustrations? I wonder where they'll come in...


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I wasn't really a big fan of the Soul Drinkers Trilogy and thought it was just ok...it definitely ranks above "The Desent of Angels" in the HH series...but all in all? Not my favorite trilogy or chapter of Space Marines. However, upon reading the latest book "Hellforged"? Which is the next installment of The Soul Drinkers? I found that i really liked that novel a lot...basically, without giving away the whole plot or spoilers..the novel is one where the Soul Drinkers fight a pretty awesome battle against The Necron and the ending is pretty good as well.


----------

